# Lard soap



## fightingirish (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I should get my lard delivered tomorrow so I can make my first lard batch of soap. I am thinking about doing an almond goat milk soap. I'm looking forward to my first lard batch!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 22, 2014)

Omg, we're being invaded by the lard movement!

Just some quick facts:

It's almost been proven, although with lots of shadow of a doubt, that lard is the leading cause of the flu!
1 out of 10 doctors believe that lard leads directly to male pattern baldness in underweight hamsters!
Volunteers at the Save A Pig foundation, have announced that lard production is as big of a concern as Palm oil production. Time to feel the guilt. 





I'm not making this stuff up. I found it all on the internet. And we all know if it's on the internet, it has to be true.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 22, 2014)

Omg I WANT that piglet!!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 23, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Omg I WANT that piglet!!!!




Me too! Roasted whole


----------



## minipops (Dec 23, 2014)

You guys are so funny.  Can't stop laughing after I read Gent's comment


----------



## Susie (Dec 23, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, cochon de lait.   Nothing better!

http://bayourenaissanceman.blogspot.com/2009/05/not-for-weight-watchers.html


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

I used to live on bacon. Now I'd rather have seafood. Nice red snapper with a mango salsa. Or my seafood gumbo!.. Now I'm getting hungry.

Oh, and by the way, there is no such thing as a cute shrimp.  Eating a poor little piglet...almost as bad as lard in soap. 

By the way, all these comments are being tracked by the Save A Pig foundation.  AKA ...SAP


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 23, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Oh, and by the way, there is no such thing as a cute shrimp.




How can you say that?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, Obsidian, I'd certainly say thats a pretty shrimp, but I don't know about cute. Looks sorta like a swimming spider.


----------



## Susie (Dec 23, 2014)

Pigs are beautiful...roasted whole next to a slow hardwood fire.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

Susie said:


> Pigs are beautiful...roasted whole next to a slow hardwood fire.



I rarely eat pork anymore. But I like your idea of the hardwood fire, but with beef!  Slow roasted brisket, beef ribs, or a quick seared Porterhouse steak.  All though, it has to be from a cow that has been given the chance to experience the wonders of a cows life. The search for that perfect cud, a perfectly timed whack of the tail on a fly, and even those romantic advances by the bull in the china shop. :shock:


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 23, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Well, Obsidian, I'd certainly say thats a pretty shrimp, but I don't know about cute. Looks sorta like a swimming spider.



What about a mantis shrimp? Amazing little guys and cute too. Also psycho. With Mortal Combat Finishing Moves.

_Video has minor language in case anyone is watching with a toddler nearby that will inevitably pick out the one word you don't want her to repeat.
_
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM[/ame]


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

More Mantis Shrimp!
http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp

I read an article where an aquarium had accidentally gotten a mantis shrimp in one of its exhibits - they were frantically trying to catch it b/c it was murdering all of the other critters.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 23, 2014)

fightingirish said:


> Well, I should get my lard delivered tomorrow so I can make my first lard batch of soap. I am thinking about doing an almond goat milk soap. I'm looking forward to my first lard batch!



Yay on making your first lard soap! I LOVE how rich and creamy it feels.  Were you planning on do 50% almond milk and 50% goat milk? That should be interesting.  You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 23, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> More Mantis Shrimp!
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp
> 
> I read an article where an aquarium had accidentally gotten a mantis shrimp in one of its exhibits - they were frantically trying to catch it b/c it was murdering all of the other critters.



That's hysterical! "The harbinger of blood-soaked rainbows".


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> What about a mantis shrimp? Amazing little guys and cute too. Also psycho. With Mortal Combat Finishing Moves.
> 
> _Video has minor language in case anyone is watching with a toddler nearby that will inevitably pick out the one word you don't want her to repeat._



Hahahaha, I'm crying over here. That was some of the best narration I've ever heard. 

All of a sudden, I have a new main threat while scuba diving. I'm no longer concerned with sharks, moray's etc...I have a constant eye out for those **** clown shrimp!  I only wish I could do it with that multi-nocular vision those little rascals are using.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Yay on making your first lard soap! I LOVE how rich and creamy it feels.  Were you planning on do 50% almond milk and 50% goat milk? That should be interesting.  You'll have to let us know how it turns out.



Yeah, FightingIrish, I think I owe you an apology for hijacking your thread.  I was trying to help push the SAP movenment and now we're talking about ninja shrimp. My bad.

I can't actually endorse your use of lard, due to the legality's of my membership in SAP, but I do wish you success on your soaping.


----------



## fightingirish (Dec 23, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Yeah, FightingIrish, I think I owe you an apology for hijacking your thread.  I was trying to help push the SAP movenment and now we're talking about ninja shrimp. My bad.
> 
> I can't actually endorse your use of lard, due to the legality's of my membership in SAP, but I do wish you success on your soaping.




Haha! No problem, that video had me rolling!  That was hilarious narration!  

As for the soap, I am using just goat milk and it will be almond scented. I suppose the name "almond goat milk soap" isn't particularly clear.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 23, 2014)

"Almond Piggy Goat Milk Soap"!! Yeah!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> "Almond Piggy Goat Milk Soap"!! Yeah!



Sigh, just sigh.  I'm starting to feel like the lone ranger over here in my SAP club. Well at least there's plenty of room to soap in the clubhouse.


----------



## fightingirish (Dec 23, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> "Almond Piggy Goat Milk Soap"!! Yeah!




I like it!


----------

